# DECOY TRAILER GONE!!!!!!!!!!!! STOLEN~~!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!



## catfishslayer64 (Jan 3, 2007)

On november 8th all my decoys and trailer disappeared from my yard in grand forks! Its a solid black wooden trailer with DOWN WITH THE SICKNESS on the back of it. Also it has two stickers on the side of it: Greenhead gear and Ducks unlimited. If you happen to see it contact the authorities immediately! Any help with this matter will result in some serious compensation for your efforts! PLEASE KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN!!


----------



## inletboy9 (Jun 20, 2007)

Good luck with that. Complete bull sh**t with that. 
Lets hope the worst of luck with them guys


----------



## duckyboymn (Jan 28, 2006)

That is no good!

I have a great setup: enclosed trailer, 5 dozen decoys, blinds and gear in it. I always thought about putting stickers or hunting garb on it, but never did it because i figured i would be advertising that i have a nice hunting setup in the trailer. Most hunters i know are truely nice honest people...but you never know when you park at a boat landing...or in a ditch next to a field your hunting....staying overnight somewhere.....or in your case, in your own back yard!

I hope your trailer is located and returned to you.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

F'in lowlifes.. Good luck man, I'll definately pay attention to hunting rigs I see driving around.


----------



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

that sucks!! i had two latouts stolen last year while we went into town for breakfast! must have had someone watchin us waitin for us to leave!! bastards!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hopefully you had it insured?

It is cheap as dirt to insure a trailer and deeks. I hat $15,000 worth of stuff with replacement insurance it was like $150 a year.

Just something for future knowledge. Hope you find it.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear that! I'll keep my eyes open for you as well.

Chris


----------



## thehunterteen (Jun 27, 2007)

there are some stupid people out there. check on craigslist because they might try to sell it.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

That's a shame, especially out of the yard. Insurance for mine ran almost $175 for the year, and that's with a 7'x7'x18'6" enclosed. Pretty cheap when you think about everything lost. Good luck and hope to hear of a good outcome.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Is it wooden or aluminum?


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

catfishslayer64 said:


> Its a solid black wooden trailer


Aluminum


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

nowski10 said:


> catfishslayer64 said:
> 
> 
> > Its a solid black wooden trailer
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Do you have a picture of the trailer that you can post?

I just bought my trailer this year and I did insure it and take pictures of it from all angles inside and out. Insurance was dirt cheap but I still lock all the doors and the hitch all the time. When I park the trailer I lock the hitch in the down position - not full proof but it will keep the impulse thief from hooking up and going.

I hope you catch the guy(s) and we post their names and pictures on this site. The thought of losing my stuff makes we want to uke:


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Right out of your yard? Man that sucks! I keep an eye open! What types of deeks did you have in it?


----------



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

i would keep my eyes open on ebay, craigslist, the paper etc.. looking for big sell outs of decoys as well as the trailer. but if the guys were smart they would part out everything in little bits not all at once. just a thought.? ill keep my eyes open for anything down here in colorado. :beer: good luck


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear that. I've had gear stolen too...anger doesn't describe how I felt.

That's why I'm not into decals. Essentially, you're advertising to decoy thiefs. A trailer without them, just looks like somebodies work trailer.

I'll be sure to keep a lookout for it.


----------



## Big Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

That freakin blows.....last year i got ripped off for 7 dozen FFD's 5 layouts, 2 beretta shotguns and a garmin 350 gps out of my driveway while i slept on the couch less than 30 feet away.

I hope you get your stuff and they need to hang them ba$tards


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats a $hitty deal, im really sorry to hear about that and i hope they get caught and you get your stuff back. Ill keep an eye out


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Here is a side view of the trailer, sorry it took a while to post Tom I forgot completely to post... As previously mentioned, the back says down with the sickness in white handwritting.. Its a 4 wheeler trailer originally I believe.. Tom needs a fall activity besides plowing beets and farming please help him..


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Another... hard to see but it's the only evidence i have besides the previous blizzard pic


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

A buddie of mine asked me yesterday why I didn't buy the decoy trailer full of decoys listed on ebay last week. He said it had a buy it now $800. kinda like they wanted to dump it fast. Don't know if ebay would allow old searches but it may be worth it. He thought it said five dozen dekes.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

wow that would be really unfortunate if they were the ones I dont think ebay lets you search old stuff... its 6 days and done I believe til its reposted. All of the decoys have his name on them I am almost positive on the under side Tom G/ Tommy G/ TG something like that. 800 sounds like a steal... appreciate the post though thanks for keepin an eye/ear out...


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

What kind of decoys and gear were in the trailer?


----------



## catfishslayer64 (Jan 3, 2007)

It contained roughly 80 Full body Green Head Gear Canadas with the real motion bases.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

if it was in your yard doesn't your homowners insurance cover it? Pretty sure it does.


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

My buddy and I bought a trailor last year, and we have well over a grand worth of hunting dekes and blinds in there. I stole it from him to play a prank, which was real funny. But to actually steal someone's trailor, thats Fkd up! 
I really hope you find out who took it, or recover your loss. Best of luck to you!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Jungda99 said:


> if it was in your yard doesn't your homowners insurance cover it? Pretty sure it does.


Depends on the policy. I would say more then likely NOpe.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't think homeowner's insurance covers it. I can't remember the details but I looked into it a while back. I ended up taking out another policy on my auto insurance to cover mine. Ended up having to switch to an auto insurance company that would cover trailers but it was worth it for the peace of mind.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've got two enclosed trailers and had to get insurance on them homeowners won't cover anything and my vehicle policy only covers the trailers when their hooked to my vehicle. Too bad they didn't unhooked it from your truck in the driveway then you'd be covered.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'd check to see if homeowners would at least cover the contents. They should. I really wouldn't be any different than if they took something out of your garage.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

most homeowners policies especially those that are ISO forms ie an HO 00 03 04 91 which is what most are based on have a sublimit of coverage for "trailers not used with watercraft" and it would cover replacement of the contents of the trailer possibly at replacement cost but for sure at actual cash value, depending on what you selected when you bought your policy


----------

